
Backdoor Found in Utility for Linux, Unix Servers - SriniK
https://threatpost.com/backdoor-found-in-utility-for-linux/147581/
======
luckylion
It's about Webmin, again. I really hate this "you need to click to find out
what this article is about" trend in "journalism".

~~~
FearNotDaniel
Hardly a trend. "FAMOUS ACTOR DIES" has been selling newspapers for as long as
they have existed.

